# Alternative classical music station Concertzender



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

The Alternative Dutch classical music station "de Concertzender" is under attack again...
Although there was a promise from Dutch minister Ronald Plasterk to support the station,
this promise was broken and the Concertzender has to stop it broadcasts on radio and internet.
1st of November... for anyone who knows this station, it would be a terrible loss if this would happen.

http://www.concertzender.nl/?language=en

Well, time to take action again!!!
Please let the Dutch government know that the decision to stop the Concertzender is wrong
and unnecessary. Don't let the voice of this innovative station be shut down...

You can support the Concertzender by:

Become a member of the Facebook support group:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=121297152739

Become a member of the LinkedIn support group:
http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=2131037&trk=myg_ugrp_ovr

Send an e-mail with your support for this station
[email protected]

I hope you will help the Concertzender in their fight for survival,
they deserve it!!!

Rolf den Otter


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't read Dutch and so I'm wondering why the station has to quit? Have they violated international copyright laws or something?

Kevin


----------



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

A mixture of resentment from the "traditional" classical music 
broadcaster in the Netherlands, 
and a budgetcut of 200.000 euro. 
They have a splendid live archive of their own, so no copyright issues...

Thanks, 
Rolf


----------

